# Mag Ride Problem



## bmor (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi all, so glad this forum exists. I've had my TT close to two years now, it has 105K km on it. Lately the front suspension felt stiffer with some road bumps causing the front suspension to sound like it was bottoming out. I took it to the local independent garage who found leakage on both rear dampers and a slight bit on the right front. There is also a knocking noise from the left front when the body is rocked up and down. They suspect it may be a damaged shock, mount or sway bar link. They scanned for codes and found none.

What I'm wondering about is how much should I be able to bounce the car to see the effects of the damper. With the ignition off, I can bounce the rear of the car up and down enough to see the effect, but when I try it on the front, I can barely push down to bounce the car at all. I don't know if this is normal (stiff springs?) or if the dampers are locked up some how.

I'm thinking of disconnecting the electrical connections to the front dampers and going for a short drive to see the effect on the damper travel. I know I need new rear dampers, but I'd like to somehow determine that the mag ride control system is functioning properly before investing in new front dampers. Anyone have similar experience with this kind of thing?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I would just get rid of it all and go for coilovers.


----------



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

You can apparently run a quick on the mag ride, by ignition on, (without engine running), and pressing the centre console suspension button for 5 seconds or so. The system remains in a test state and you can simply push down on all 4 corners to see what resistance you get, or 'bounce'. Once done, either press button or ignition off, and start car.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I have mag-ride on my 3.2 and would agree to toss them and not replace them. Unless you're able to drive over 90-MPH for extended periods or are constantly running Alpine roads, they're just a gimmick.


----------



## bmor (Nov 5, 2015)

I've just done the shock test by pressing the button and it does make a noticeable difference on the rear, stiffens it right up. The front is still a mystery though. I can't bounce the front much with the shocks energized or de-energized, maybe about 1 cm. I'm assuming it's because the springs are very stiff? Or could there be something wrong with both front shocks?

SJP - I tend to agree with your view and that's my problem. I don't drive the car daily, but use it for trips seeking out fun roads to drive, so 80-85 mph is common on long trips or getting to the interesting roads. It seems a shame to have these systems on the car and not use them, even if they are outrageously expensive to replace. The cost is a big issue since it makes diagnosing the problem correctly all that more important.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree, there's something to keeping the car all original. Check used parts from scrap yards and eBay to see what you can find rather than getting pulled over the table by Audi for brand new parts.

The other option is to get them rebuilt. These guys came up under the Audi R8 Forum. The shop is in Poland, but might be worth an email to find out if they can do yours or not.

http://www.nagengast.pl/index-en.html

Just an FYI - I believe BMI makes the OEM mag shocks. Interesting website.

http://www.bwigroup.com/


----------



## bmor (Nov 5, 2015)

SJP - thanks for the link, their site says they do TT's. I'll contact them to see what they say.


----------



## bmor (Nov 5, 2015)

So I was able to compare my suspension against a friends TT which is the exact same year and configuration as mine. We did a bounce test on the front end and measured the travel range. On his we could get about 1" of compression and 1" of rebound off the resting point with the ignition off. With the shocks energized in test mode the deflection each way was a bit less than a 1/2".
When we tried mine energized or not, could only get about a 1/2". I then disconnected the electrical connections to the shocks, took it for a short drive and same result, minimal deflection. So it appears both front shocks have failed by becoming constantly stiffer rather than providing less damping. Never would have thought that would happen considering the way these mag ride shocks are designed.


----------



## Cbosch (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi Bmor, are you still online TTFORUM? I experience exact same Mag Ride damper problem you describe. My research led me to your two-year old posting! My 2007 Mk2 (180000km) entry level coupe has same symptoms of rear dampers having about 1" give when full weight applied but both front dampers have ZERO give!! It's like they seized up!! This is an unusual failure for a damper! Did you replace with non- Magnetic Ride replacements. Colin, South Africa


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

See pic below


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can also find some additional information in the Workshop Manual *D3E80075730 - Suspension, Wheels & Steering* which you can download from the KB -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829


----------

